# Breeding ages for bucks



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

Is there a maximum age after which it's unwise to use a buck for breeding?

I have a buck who's 15 months old. He's got lovely markings and a lovely temperament. I would love to breed from him. I haven't had the opportunity until now. Is it too late?

What problems, if any, could breeding from a too-old buck present?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

The worst thing that could happen is him being unable to impregnate the doe, or possibly be less inclined to breed due to his age, though that isn't likely.  He'll love the company regardless!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

A buck is often breed-able until death. However, older mice have less healthy babies due to increased chances of de novo germline mutations. Germline mutations often introduce new deleterious dominant or recessive genes and which can boost the development of inbreeding depression in the future.

IMO:
Optimal breeding age for bucks- 3 months to 9 months
Sub-optimal breeding age for bucks- 2 months to 12 months

Given the situation, I would breed him once to various does.


----------

